

War 2.0 - Rise of the Robots - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/06/01/war-20-rise-of-the-robots/#comments

======
alexgartrell
On the plus side, robots stop our friends and family from getting killed.

On the negative side, the lack of consequence makes military and political
leaders think it's cool to start blowing stuff up wherever they please (and
not just the Republicans).

So whose lives are more important?

Also, can we start going with something more creative than _______ 2.0,
please?

~~~
DougBTX
> On the plus side, robots stop our friends and family from getting killed

Hardly, robots vs robots just hurts financially, robots killing civilians
hurts moral too. Big incentive to go all out.

------
bitwize
DADUN DUN DADUN

DADUN DUN DADUN

DADUN DUN DADUN

